# Das Raubfischrad dreht



## Pfiffie79 (7. September 2004)

So liebe leuts jetzt gehts erst richtig los.
War heute 3 stunden zum spinnenfischen weg.
Ergebniss:
1 Fehlbiss am grund (vermutlich Zander, nicht richtig gehakt):e 
1 Fehllandung ( Hecht ca um 50) warf mein köder 2m zum rand#t 
1Hecht 53cm gelandet#4 
1Hecht 71cm 4Pfund gelandet#6 

ein super tag hat voll gefunzt#v #v #v #v #v #v 

hier ein paar fotos (leider hänkz die qualie da ich nur die handykamera benutzen kann.


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ich freu mich für dich !!! ;>

Haste etwa den kleinen auch mitgenommen? ;D

Naja, ein großer Kerl wie du benötigt auch viel zu essen ;o)


----------



## Zanderseb (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Petri Heil.

  Mein Schüler macht sich ja supi.:m

  Und es werden nicht deine letzten fängen bleiben.
  Stell dich schon mal darauf ein,dass du bei fast jedem Angeln mit Fisch in Berühung kommen wirst.
  Wenn du weiter am Ball bleibst.

  Ich seh schon,ich werde mal zu dir rüber kommen und ein bissel mitmischen.:q
  Warst du wieder am selben See?#4


----------



## sebastian (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

wenn bei mir so viel beissen würd, 4 Bisse an einem Tag ist doch genial !

Gratulation von mir !


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@Zanderseb

klar kannst du machen, am selben see war ich nicht, da er aber nicht alzu groß ist denke ich wärs mit ner pn dann besser. (trotzdem mehr wie 5m tief, hab lediglich ein gufi verloren aber durch den hecht,:q  die S**)(sehr viele Jungfische am rand im kraut---also watthose)
Samstag will ich nochmal hin



@all
also das fazit bis jetzt ist bombig 2mal angeln 2hechte 2 zander und mehrere bisse der ähnlichen größen

@placebo
ja ich weiß der war gerade das maß, aber schau mal ich bin erst nächstes jahr wieder im verein und die karte hat mich 12euro gekostet und die tiefkühltruhe wird gerade mal von einem zander bewacht deren karte 16,50 gekostet hat, da sag ich mal ......ausnutzen.
wäre mir der nächstes jahr an den haken gegangen hätte er wieder laufen können


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Schon klar, war auch nicht böse gemeint !

Hab meine 2 Zander doch auch mitgenommen ;D
Sind ja die ersten, da muss man die ja auch erst noch allen präsentieren und sich loben lassen ;>


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Genauso ist es. am anfang ist das halt irgendwie so. wenn man schon zwei drei fehlbisse hatte und noch nicht viele von dieser welchen sorte gefangen hat wer kann dann schon wirklich wiederstehen wenn er einmal draußen ist.:q 

da die truhe jetzt relativ voll ist wird wohl der nächste der unter 65 ist wieder davonschwimmen können. ich möchte ja auf der anderen seite auch, genau das was alle wollen ....... einen gut erhaltenen fischbestand. da sollte man vielleicht auch überlegen das schonmaß auf 60 o. 70 cm für hecht und zander zu legen dann kommt man auch nicht in versuchung und der fisch kann mehrmals ablaichen bevor er entnommen wird#6 

ps: habs auch nicht böse aufgefaßt


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Naja, ich setzte mir nicht nur ne Untergrenze, sondern auch ne Obergrenze...

Hab zwar noch keine solch großen Fiecher gefangen, aber was will ich mit nem Meter-Fisch???

So ein altes Ding ist doch nicht mehr lecker, und total unpraktisch!!!
Außerdem laicht so ein Fieh gleich viel mehr als ein kleinerer Artgenosse!

Bist du eigendlich mobil Pfiffie?
Wenn du Lust hast kannste mich auch gern mal in Riesa besuchen ;>
Bin leider nur mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs, also wird das bei mir nix hier mal wegzukommen ;>

Fahre zwar ab und an mit dem Rad nach Dresden, aber nicht mit dem ganzen Angelzeug ;> (Bin ja nicht völlig bekloppt *g*)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

würde ich gerne, ist aber finaziel gerade ganz blöde da ich heute auch noch 250 euronen für meine schachtel losgeworden bin, da sie nicht mehr so recht bremsen wollte.

aber ich denke das sich auf jeden fall nächstes jahr was organisieren lassen wird wenns dieses jahr nicht mehr klappt. sorry.
ich würde auch gern dich mal kennenlernen und die fische mal ärgern bei risa.#v 

aber wie gesagt ich muß wenn ich noch angeln möchte dieses jahr (kein vereinsmitglied) gut haushalten, nächstes jahr ist das was anderes.#:


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ist schon mist ohne Mitgliedschaft...
Allein schon wegen der Elbe lohnt sich der DAV ;>

Mal schauen ob der Zanderseb das WE mal vorbei kommt...
Nen anderen Kumpel hab ich auch schon an der Angel ;D

Und wenn keiner kommt, dann fange ich die Fische halt allein =P pff <;


----------



## Pfiffie79 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

bin wieder daheim und weiter gehts im Raubfischrad.

bin seit um halb vier an meinem see gewesen und konnte 6 hechte verhaften 5´von denen durften wieder los. alle so um die 60- 68cm#v 

konnte 3 zanderbissen (tok tok) nicht verwerten war wohl heute nicht so reaktionsschnell


leider hab ich nur 1 bild da mein handyakku dann leer war .
ich hab mal mein finger mit dazu getan denn die hechte haben bei mir spuren hinterlassen.


Petry Heil


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Glückwunsch!!!
Naja, sind doch gute Portionen die Hechte ;>

Womit hast du die gefangen?
Gefaulenzt?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Alle samt gefaulenzt mit meinem Attractor fluo gelb grün und immer noch der den zanderseb mir zusammengebaut hat, ok naja ist eigentlich nur noch der jighaken von ihm der der rest eher zerfetzt wurde und ich manche teile (alle) nach und nach erneuern muste. hab auch mit einer stint imitat grau goldglitter einen heftigen biss gehabt konnte ich aber leider nicht verwerten. der war auf jedenfall über 70.


also placebo immer dran bleiben, ist für zander wohl eher nicht die zeit, aber wnn kälter wird#: #: #: #: #:  

wär wohl mal einen kleinen karpfenansitz zur entspannung zwischen schieben damit mein finger mal heilen kann.#6


----------



## Zanderseb (9. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Super Pfiffie.
 Ich hatte Heut 5 Stunden nichts.
 Neues Gewässer aufesucht,naja

 Ich werd mal Vorbei kommen-ende September.
 Da werden wir mal sehen was mit den Zanderbissen... passiert:m


----------



## Pfiffie79 (10. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Alles klar. da wird es auch schon etwas besser gehen.:q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (10. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

schau ma Seb. mit den will ichs morgen probieren. hoffe er ist auf zander etwas fängiger, oder einen der großen hechte. die nächte sind ja schon recht kalt ist früh ein vorteil denke ich.#v 

ist ein 11 cm langer manns shad


----------



## Pfiffie79 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Tach auch da bin ich wieder, leider zum 3. mal ohne zander.

ist wohl an dem kleinen teich nicht die richtige zeit dazu. am frühen morgen konnte ich zwei sehr vorsichtige zanderbisse verspüren, wie als wenn was gegen mein gufi geschwommen wäre.
ich konnte daher nur drei hechte (wieder mal|uhoh: ) verhaften, alle so um die 55cm.
ein drillfoto ist auch dabei, ansonsten hab ichs kurz gemacht um sie nicht zu schaden.


Also was ist mit den zandern los.

@zanderseb

eine polbrille ist prima auch wenn man wie ausm aquarium schaut|wavey:


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hecht als Beifang ;>
Das hätte ich mir früher nie erträumen lassen ;>

Freu mich für dich!


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hallo leuts.

@placebo

die hechte sind ja auch nicht schlecht habe jeden tag mehr hech gefangen wie in den jahren zuvor insgesamt, aber die machen die gufis kaputt|uhoh: .




@rest

sacht mal leuts placebo und zanderseb sind die einzigen die hier antworten und auch im übrigen werden meine fragen doch des öfteren ignoriert. liegt das an mir????????????????????
ich muß jetzt einfach mal fragen weil das schon irgendwie depremierend ist. ich bin eigendlich jemand der offen seine meinung sagt und nicht ignoriert.


----------



## the doctor (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Muss wohl echt toll laufen, bei euch im Osten!#6 
Würde auch mal gerne an der Elbe und den Seen bei euch angeln....
ist aber leider soooooo weit weg 
Vielleicht wird es nächste Jahr was draus, einfach nur fürn Wochenende oder so

Aber trotzdem gratulation zu deinen schönen Fängen Pfiffie79!!!!:m


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

danke doctor für deinen beitrag.

so ein treffen wäre schon nicht schlecht, wollte ja auch mit an edersee, aber das war etwas zu kurzfristig für mich. schaun mer mal nächstes jahr, vielleicht läst sich was organiesieren.:m


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Wir mögen dich halt so gern ;>
Dazu trägt nicht unwesentlich dein witziger Avatar bei ;>

War heute wieder bissl blinkern...
..kein Biss, kein Zuppel, nix!
Hab mit Wobbler, spinner und Gufi probiert...


----------



## Zanderseb (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hi Pfiffie

Such dir ein anderes Zandergewässer.
Vileicht geht es dort besser.
Dein Teich ist Verkrautet und der Hecht hat dort die Überhand.
Also würde ich sagen das es kein Gewässer mit hohem Zanderpotezial sein kann.

Was ist denn mit dem Stausee?
an dem du deine ersten Zander fingst?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hallo Zanderseb.

ja den gedanken hab ich auch schon gahabt weil nach 3 tagen und fast 24 stunden gufieren hätte mindestens nen kleiner dran sein müssen das ich dem wohl glauben schenke.
ich will am freitag nochmal an den stausee wo ich den 53er und den 46 hatte. und da wirds auch klappen, weil auch tagüber dann nicht mehr so viel los ist, da das wetter wesentlich schlechter ist.
da kommt dann auch mal der stint von jörg zum einsatz.

wenn du lust hast?#c 

ps: danke placebo, wenigstens ein paar die mich nicht ignorieren.

schade das du zur zeit keine fische findest, weil motivation ist schon gefragt auch wenns nur mal zuppelt. deswegen werd ich dich versuchen am samstag mit ein paar schlechten bildern zu motivieren das du uns nicht abhanden kommst.
versuch doch dort mal was ganz anderes, mal nen wurm zupfen oder so|bla:


----------



## Interesierter (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Also kleine Teiche sind für mich auch kein unmittelbares Zanderrevier, bei uns werden diese Gewässer auch garnicht mit Zandern besetzt. Zander machen den Schleienbestand eines solchen Gewässers in handumdrehen kaput. Versuchs eher an größeren See oder Stauseen.

War am Sontag zum letzten mal am Wasser ( Stausee). Habe 4 Zander (leider zu klein), einen sogar zur Abwechslung mal auf Wobbler gefangen, dazu noch 2 Barsche ebenfalls auf Wobbler sowie einen Hecht von 60 cm auf Gummifisch.


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Glückwunsch Interes(s)ierter! ;>

Hab heute in dem kleinen Fluss 100m von mir weg bissl die miniWobbler getestet.
Naja, der Fischbestand scheint ausgerottet...
War ja vor nem Monat großes Fischsterben, und ich wollte eh nur mal gucken ob noch welche drin sind...
Schade eigendlich ;-(

Also natürlich wieder nix gefangen.
Am WE werd ich mich mal wieder versuchen!
Hier in der Nähe soll ne Kiesgrube sein.
Und Zander wurden auch schon gefangen...

System shutting down `??
Mist wieder virus... brb ;>


----------



## Stefaal (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Na ich würd ja hier gerne mehr mitschreiben, aber bei euren Fängen da kann man einfach nicht mithalten. hab ab morgen wieder 4 Tage Schichtfrei und werd dann intensivst eure Tips und Ratschläge befolgen. Vielleicht hab ich dann auch mal endlich Erfolg. 
Schade das ihr nicht irgendwo in der nähe wohnt. Könnte dringend ein wenig Ünterstützung von so guten Spinnangler wie euch brauchen damit die Motivationskurve endlich mal bergauf geht. 

Gruß Stefaal


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Siehst ja, ich fange auch nix ;>
Aber ich bin da auch kein Maßstab ;D

Wenn du wenigstens in Deutschland wohnen würdest...
aber Bayern, ... *duck und weg* :>


----------



## Stefaal (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Na hast schon recht. Ich verlass mein Königreich auch nicht gern und fahr ins Ausland  |supergri  |supergri .
Aber wenn ich höre was bei euch an Zandern und Hechten geht, da würd ich doch mal glatt überlegen einen Fuß über die Grenze zu setzten  #6 

Gruß Stefaal jenseits des  Weißwurstäquators


----------



## Pfiffie79 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Sach ma steffaal ihr habt doch die donau, da müsten an häfen und buhnen doch auch einiges gehen.


@interesierter

ja der stau ist zwar klein soll aber mit zandern besetzt sein. nur wie mir zanderseb schon schrieb sehr verkautet und somit wird der zander unterdrückt, warum weiß ich auch nicht. aber recht muß er wohl haben nach soviel hechten und keinen zander.
werd jetzt auch wieder umschwenken.

@all

also ich meine das alle fänge hier willkommen sind und wenns ein handlanger hecht ist. ich hab schonmal einen mit der hand gefangen etwa 6cm lang kurz vorm sterben|supergri 
@placebo
sach ma bei euch hat wohl jemand nen faß chemikalien ausgekippt, das klinkt ja wirklich nicht gut. ich hoffe du hast in der kiesgrube mehr erfolg, weil auch für mich wäre das ganz schön depremierend#c , schade. ich bete mal ein fischgebet für dich


----------



## Stefaal (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ placebo

 Bei mir in der nähe ist ein yachthafen und da geht soll am Auslauf einiges gehen. Habe das letzte mal auch vorbei geschaut, habs aber dann doch gelassen weil der Yachthafen dermaßen überfüllt war mit Spinnfischern. Im Donaudurchbruch bei Weltenburg sind schöne Buhnen die auch nicht überfischt sein, weil der Donaudurchbruch in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt, wo man nicht mit den Auto hindarf. Aber wofür gibts den Fahrräder? |supergri
 Auf jeden Fall werd ich mich die nächsten Tage mal umschauen. 
 Mal ne Frage: Soll ich es zwischen den Buhnen probieren oder eher am Buhnenkopf? ;+  

 Gruß Stefaal


----------



## Pfiffie79 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

zum ansitzen:

buhnenkopf
1 angel in die strömungskante und eine so in die mitte des buhnenfeldes (oder in die richtung werfen)

zum spinnenfischen: alle tieferen stellen abfischen und vielleicht im flacheren die hechte suchen

wäre so mein versuch , weiß aber nicht ob das funktionieren würde


----------



## Stefaal (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Na dann werd ich doch das mal gleich ausprobieren. Hoff doch das ich dann auch mal mit nem Bild protzen kann!

 Gruß Stefaal


----------



## Pfiffie79 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

meine segen hast du, viel glück:m


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ja, bete ruhig pfiffi, vielleicht hilfts ja ;>

Also was ich gehört habe, hat da so ein bauer bissl beim gülledüngen geschlampt und da ist halt was in den fluss...

Wer weiß obs stimmt. Auf jeden fall lebt dort nix mehr drin =(

@Stefaal: Immer dranbleiben!!! Auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein Korn ;o)
So motiviere ich mich auch immer ;D


----------



## Pfiffie79 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ich habe immer angst den angelplatz zu verlassen, weil doch des öfteren kurz vorm gehen der Jahresrekord zappelt.


ich war vor 2000 mal in norwegen, hatte noch kein auto und mein vater wollte mich halb 4 abholen nach 14h angeln. (laxfluß ogna, mit pose und wurm)
wie auch immer bis dahin nichts. ich wollte einspulen und einpacken und in dem moment wo sich der wurm bewegte hing auch schon der 63er lax.|supergri 

seitdem bin ich in sachen einpacken und gehen ein gebrandmarktes kind, weil es könnte ja doch noch was gehen auch wenn sich solange nichts getan hat.

weiß nicht ob ihr ähnliche erlebnisse hattet


----------



## Interesierter (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Waren gestern Abend mit Köderfisch unterwegs, konnten aber nur einen Barsch verhaften. Die Nächte sind schon richtig kühl geworden. HAtten bei senken einen Zander von 10 cm drauf, dazu unzählige kleine Karpfen von 10 cm. Die haben die letzten Jahre immer abgelaicht.

Ich finde Kraut stört die Zander nicht unbedingt, der Stausee wo wir gestern waren war vor Jahren auch noch sehr verkrautet, die Zander hats nicht gestört, bloss man kann halt nicht Spinnfische auf Zander.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

schade spinnfischen wäre schon nicht schlecht, weil ich will erst das spinnfischen auf zander perfektionieren(richtig lernen und erfahrung sammeln).

erst dann mag ich es mal mit köfi probieren, weil ich sag mir eins nach dem anderen sonst geht man leer aus. (ist zumindest meine einstellung)

ein kleiner ansitz zwischendurch auf karpfen und so muß auch sein wegen der abwechslung und so.|supergri


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hatte vorletztes Wochenende so ein Erlebnis Pfiffi.

Meine Holde, 2 Kumpels und ich beim Nachtangeln.

Wir wollten so gegen 2Uhr grade einpacken da ging mein Bissanzeiger hoch und 62er Zander ;D
Kaum den Zander fertig surrte auch schon die Bremse meiner Posenrute (ganz vergessen das gute Stück)

Anschlag! Und ins leere...

Naja, einer war ja sicher ;>


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

2 uhr das ist eine stolze zeit. glückwunsch nachträglich. hat bestimmt den puls nach oben getrieben.

naja man weiß ja nie vielleicht probier ichs ja mal noch dieses jahr aber dann erst ende oktober, mal sehen.
du hast mich jetzt schon neugierug gemacht ob das nun auch mit köfis bei mir klappt|wavey:


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ich schätze mal die fangwahrscheinlichkeit ein ganzes Stück höher ein als beim spinnen... (für Leihen wie uns ;o)

Ist auch schön entspannend mit Bier und so am Wasser ;>
Und ein netter Beifang ist auch gut möglich...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

wenn man mind. zu zweit ist mag das sein da darf aber auch dr pfeffie nicht fehlen.:g 

aber wie gesagt, nächstes jahr machen wir das würd ich sagen, auch einen nachtansitz und vielleicht hat auch zanderseb lust


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

nochmal zur fangwahrscheinlichkeit.

muß ich bei der laufenden statistik bei mir leider verneinen, weil 4 mal angeln gehen 14 hechte und 2 zander ohne schneidertag stellt dem ansitzen derzeit ganzschön was entgegen, aber wer weiß wie es nach 100 angeltagen aussieht.

fest steht jedoch das ich beides mag rumlümmeln oder auch arbeiterangeln:m


----------



## Interesierter (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Heute zwei untermassige Zander, einen auf Gummufisch und einen auf Wobbler, dazu noch 2 Hechte von 55 und 60 cm auf Gummifisch.  #6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

na das nuß ja ein gelungenner tag gewesen sein wenn immer mal was dran ist. muß ja nicht immer wat großes sein und die zwei zander, über die hätte ich mich am meisten getreut auch wenn sie nicht das maß haben. super#6


----------



## the doctor (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ist doch super gelaufen!
Glückwunsch von mir.#6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

so sah mein shad aus nach 3 würfen und ein hecht obwohl ich zander fangen wollte und das war mein einziger die gibts hier net.#d


----------



## the doctor (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ist der Shad von Mann´s ?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@the doctor 

nein isser nicht ist ein slottershad.

@all

also morgen früh gehts los 12-14h mit den gufi und dann bis mitternacht noch nen zander/aal ansitz.

da muß was gehen.

bräuchte nur noch nen paar tips zum angeln mit köfi, vorallen wie ich schnell an die rankomme#c


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

sagt mal was ist mit euch los fangt ihr keine raubfische mehr. der thread heist raubfischrad und das heist das nicht nur ich berichte


----------



## the doctor (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

also im moment sitze ich vorm Pc|supergri 

War am Wochenende mit Mr. Lepo bei uns in der Nähe an einem Bagersee.
1 Hecht 45cm auf nen Blinker 
1 Barsch 33cm auf nen barschförmigen Gufi

ist eigentlich nicht so lohnenswert gewesen, da wir von Freitag bis Sonntag dort waren, den Hecht habe ich Freitags,den Barsch Sonntags .
Habe insgesamt 1,5 std. geschleppt.Die restliche Zeit haben wir beim Ansitzangeln die Köfis und Würmer gebadet.

Aber morgen gehts direckt nach der Arbeit wieder los!!!!#6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

schade, aber der 33er ist ja auch schon relativ groß. aber von freitag bis sonntag ist schon ganz schön lange. ich hoffe es geht mir morgen nicht so. das wasser müste doch schon um einiges kälter geworden sein.



naja petry heil für morgen. jeden tag kann die wende kommen und dann sind wir da. garantiert#6


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hab auch das ganze WE fürs Anegln eingeplant.
Mal schauen obs was wird...

Köfies stippen ist doch ganz leicht Pfiffi!
die wichtigstens Stichpunkte:
- kleine Pose (1-3g) und richtig gut ausbleiben, das mit Haken und Köder nur noch die spitze rausguckt
- kleiner Haken (nicht größer als 12er, besser 14er oder 16er)
- dünnes Vorfach und Hauptschnur (entsprechend dem Haken)
- und ganz wichtig!!! MADEN !!!
also auf Maden hatte ich bisher immer Erfolg
2 auf nen 14er Haken udn die 10cm Fischls sind dir sicher ;D

Bissl anfüttern mit Paniermehl wird deine Fangwarscheinlichkeit auf nahezu 100% setzen!!!

Ach ja, geh am besten schon Nachmittags, denn ich hatte schon oft das Problem, dass man abends kaum noch Köfies fängt und dann total in Stress kommt ;>

Also ganz smooth ;o)

Ach ja, das Paniermehl nur mit bissl Wasser anmischen.
Und immer wieder mit nassen Händen mischen bis es zusammen hält.

Wenn es zu nass ist klumpt das so sehr, dass es sich nicht mehr in soner schönen Wolke auflöst.

Wenn du noch fragen hast?
Aber denke ist alles klar, oder? ;>

Ach, und noch was ;>
Nimm lieber ein kurzes Vorfach (25cm), denn die kleinen Fischlies stehen meist recht nah an der Oberfläche.
Musste halt probieren wos gut geht ;>


----------



## the doctor (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ich denke mal auch das die Wassertemperatur langsam in den Keller geht.
Ich hoffe mal das  wir morgen etwas Fangen.
Das gilt auch für dich und alle anderen die das Wochenende verträumt am Wasser stehen, bzw. sitzen
                                        #6 
Spätsommer und Herbst ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Raubfischzeit


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ich bin auch guter Dinge!
Obwohl ich jedesmal überrascht bin wenn ich was fange ;o)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ja danke placebo, da lag ich mit den maden schonmal nicht falsch die hab ich schon gekauft, weils morgen um 6 schonmla mit faulenzen losgeht.

da wird es wohl besser sein nur bis 3 oder 4 zu faulenzen um mich dann um die köfis zu kümmern. ok werd das mal so probieren. danke placebo#6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

super paniermehl hab ich auch noch gefunden. ist es ratsam vanillezucker mit rein zu tun?????#t  weil so würd ich das nicht essen auch als fisch


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ja maden sind gut.....

wir nehmen immer einen 16er oder 18er haken, 10er vorfach und 18er hauptschnur.
ans wasser, dann eine stelle anfüttern (nicht zu viel) und in ruhe die gerätschaften fertig machen.
danach eine schöne made rauf auf den haken. manchmal musst du scheuen. teilweise stehen die freunde ziemlich nah am grund teilweise nehmen sie die made aber auch lieber 20cm unter der oberfläche weg. ab und zu würde ich auch nachfüttern, damit du sie am standplatz hälst. falls karpfenbesatz in dem gewässer ist, las die bremse etwas offen. wir hatten schon öfter das "glück" satzkarpfen auf der stippe zu haben oder auch hecht.

falls du die möglichkeit hast, würde ich köfi´s auf vorrat halten in einem kaltwasserbecken. wir machen das mit großem erfolg. als futter nehmen wir wasserflöhe. diese haben wir im sommer auf vorrat gefangen und eingefroren. und koi futter. ich weiche das vorher immer ein, damit es weich wird und untergeht. 

tja und am sonntag ziehen wir mit zanderseb los............ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ja maden sind gut.....

wir nehmen immer einen 16er oder 18er haken, 10er vorfach und 18er hauptschnur.
ans wasser, dann eine stelle anfüttern (nicht zu viel) und in ruhe die gerätschaften fertig machen.
danach eine schöne made rauf auf den haken. manchmal musst du schauen. teilweise stehen die freunde ziemlich nah am grund teilweise nehmen sie die made aber auch lieber 20cm unter der oberfläche weg. ab und zu würde ich auch nachfüttern, damit du sie am standplatz hälst. falls karpfenbesatz in dem gewässer ist, las die bremse etwas offen. wir hatten schon öfter das "glück" satzkarpfen auf der stippe zu haben oder auch hecht.

falls du die möglichkeit hast, würde ich köfi´s auf vorrat halten in einem kaltwasserbecken. wir machen das mit großem erfolg. als futter nehmen wir wasserflöhe. diese haben wir im sommer auf vorrat gefangen und eingefroren. und koi futter. ich weiche das vorher immer ein, damit es weich wird und untergeht. 

tja und am sonntag ziehen wir mit zanderseb los............ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

oppppppppps...doppelt sollte das nicht sein......

wegen dem vanillezucker, den brauchste nicht wirklich. wir nehmen auch nur semmelmehl oder reines anfütterungsmittel für rotaugen. unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen. ausser der preis


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

danke honeybee aber was ist scheuen??

jetzt bin ich aber neidisch, aber ich göns euch mit zanderseb.

ja ma grund könnte eher sein weil dort hab ich noch keine jungfische am rand gesehen aber so wie der zander aussah muß es viele geben. ich werd vielleicht zwei ruten nehmen eine auf grund und eine auf pose so hab ich beides abgedeckt. die bremse laß ich generell offen, alle meine karpfen hab ich fast aussschließlich mit 10er haken und ein maiskorn gefangen.

viel glück mit zanderseb wird sicherlich interessant#6


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

scheuen = schauen

war ein vertippsler. ich denke du willst köfi´s stippen? was willste da mit ner grundrute?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

na weil du gerade geschrieben hast das sie auch am grund stehen können, aber du hast recht kann ja die pose auch aus grund stellen.#t 


wo solls denn hingehen mit zanderseb???:v


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

wir wollen an die koberbachtalsperre.

ich würd ja dieses jahr auch gerne mal nen zander fangen.......lol
aber über nen hecht würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

wenn zanderseb sie findet und die beislaune auch noch gut steht klapps auf jedenfall. wo wir weg waren haben alle die wir getroffen haben gesagt ES GEHT SEIT ACHT WOCHEN GARNICHTS. und trotzdem zanderseb hatte drei zander zwar nicht über 50 aber er hatte welche.



also viel erfolg, must du aber berichten wies war und wenn du mir ne pn schickst. ist dein hund auch dabei?????????????????????????????


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

du meinst meine hunde........

ne die nehmen wir nicht mit. an der kober sind zu viele leute mit hund und zu viel publikumsverkehr.
die nehmen wir nur mit wenn wir an die hohenwarte oder die bleiloch fahren.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

naja die können ja auch nicht immer mit. mein freund der hat auch ein hund und das stimmt schon das ist schon ziemlich nervig wenn dauern ein leut vorbeiläuft und der hund sich bemerkbar macht.



also ich werd mal schlafen gehen will morgen um halb 5 raus um die frühaufsteherzander zu bezwingen hoffe das klappt wie beim letzten mal. war übrigens ein mißshad findest du ganz am anfang in diesem thread auch ein foto


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

hm hab grad geschaut, finde aber keinen miss shad


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35708nee war dort nicht war hier


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ahh miss shad perlmutt-roter kopf 10cm.................

jo die sind gut die missys............


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

leider bleib er beim nächsten zweiten wurf hängen, hab aber zum glück noch welche. werd aber bestimmt nächstes jahr mal auf dich zukommen wegen der dinger die gibts bei mir im laden nicht, ich müste nach chemnitz fahren und das ist mir zu weit.|kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

naja, von jena nach chemnitz ist ja nicht gerade der genaueste weg........

aber kannst dich gerne bei uns melden...........

ichmuss den zanderseb noch fragen, welche fraben ich für sonntag einpacken soll. weil alle will ich nicht mitschleppen........


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Also wenn ich auf Karpfen gehe, hau ich auch noch allerhand Zeugs in das Futter, aber bei Rotaugen reicht meines Erachtens nach Paniermehl.
Will ja kein Stip(p)profie werden, und ob du nun 20 oder 25 hast ist ja am ende Wurschd ;D

Ein Tip kann ich dir abe rnoch geben.
Falls du so wie ich nicht die Gelegenheit hast die Fische im becken zu halten frier sie doch einfach ein!

hab die 5er Päckchen im frost und die sind fast genau so gut wie frische.
Ist halt manchmal besser als gar nichts.
Grad im Winter klappt das ja meist nicht so mit dem Stippen und da biste dann froh wenn du noch ne eiserne (zweideutig *kicher*) Reserve hast ;>


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ honeybee

er wird sicherlich sagen bring alles mit was du hast, hat er bei mir auch gesagt, das berute aber auf mein angelzeugs.
ja ich komm dann mal auf dich zu wenns so weit ist. 

@placebo

20-25..... ich bin froh wenns morgen 2-3 werden um dat sch**ß ding reinzuhängen, aber mit deinen und honeybees tips wird es schon klappen, bin ja nun bestens gerüstet


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

alles mit was wir haben?????????????????????

ich bin ja nicht irre.....da brauchste dann noch nen extra lastenträger......lol


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

war nur nen scherz. es bezog sich ja auf das ganze WE damals wo wir auch in der nacht angelten und die richtige rute fürs jiggen sollte auch dabei sein. ich hab einafch wie er es sagte alles rein ins auto und dann in seins rei reinsortiert was ich brauchte. aber ihr geht ja sehr speziefisch angeln und da reicht ja auch nur son bißchen zeug halt.


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

jo..eigentlich haben wir es auf zander abgesehen.............

wir werden mal sehen. und wenn wir was gefangen haben, werde ich es schon mitteilen. digi cam nehme ich auf alle fälle mit.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

weißt du wie groß zanderseb ist??????|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Interesierter (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Heute wieder ein Hecht von 60 cm gefangen, die Hechte gehen zur Zeit besser asl die Zander.


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ne.....wie groß denn?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ interressierter


bei mir war auch son bissel der eindruck, kann sich aber jeden tag ändern nähmlich morgen weil ich angeln gehe(warn scherz, wär aber nicht schlecht)

@Honeybee

ich schätze mal 190cm, ganz schön groß der kerl. ...........|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: naja wirst ja sehen|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

190cm...............na nicht schlecht

der kann mir ja auf den kopf spucken, denn ich bin ja nur 175..................

iss ja auch egal, hauptsache wir fangen was


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

genauso ist es|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: #d :v :v :v |bla: 


also ich verabschiede mich mal in die ewigen milbengründe und wünsche dir und allen anderen ein fettes petry heil......und ran an den fisch ab morgen wird gecacht


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

schlaf gut.........


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Freu mich für dich Interesierter! Will auch wieder Fischies fangen ;(

Ich glaube ich weiß worauf Ihr hinaus wollt! =)
Wen wir wissen wie groß Seb ist machen wir an ihm Markierungen und nehmen Ihn dann Zollstock ;D


----------



## Zanderseb (17. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hy Honybee
 Las dich von Pfiffie nicht auf den Arm nehmen:m

 Stimmts Pfiffie|rolleyes

 Bring reichlich Köder in ver. Farben und größen mit.

 Ich weiß nicht worauf die Koberzander abfahren.
 Rot,Cartreuse,Blau,Gold-Silbergliter.|kopfkrat
 Mal sehen,wenn sie an der Pöhl nicht richtig beißen dann wird es auch an der Kober nicht Recordverdächtig.

 Aber Probieren geht über Studieren.:g


----------



## Pfiffie79 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hallo alle zusammen,|kopfkrat 

ich will mal das Rad weiterdrehen, da ich wieder zurück bin von meiner Zanderpirsch.
Heute früh (freitag) gings los und bin gleich mal so halb 5 aufgestanden und vor lauter nervösität erstmal vorn stuhl gerammelt. ich dachte mir das fängt ja gut an , willst du heute wirkjlich was fangen#c . nach einem krzen moment entschied ich mich......|bla: klar wer will das nicht und so machte ich mich auf dem weg, blos rechtzeitig da sein, meine ersten zander gingen vor sonnenaufgang an die strippe. und so kam es auch bevor man überhaupt was sehen konnte war ich auch schon da und machte erstmal frühstück, mein puls war schon sonst wo weil mir immer wieder der letzte früh wo ich zander gefangen hatte durch den kopf ging.
und so wie es kommen muste wurde es langsam hell udn vor lauter nebel war das wasser garnicht zu sehen, ich betrat mein hot spot machte ein zwei drei verahltenne würfe und versucht das zittern abzustellen, dazu kam noch das es gerade mal 4 grad warm war.
beim 5. oder 6. wurf ging ein regelrechtes zittern durch die angel|kopfkrat  anhieb...sitzt....anhieb....der hat verloren.|bla:  ein wunderschöner fettgefressenner 54er Zander und wie sich später herausstellte mit nen 10- 15cm langen hell angedauten fisch im magen. ich fakkelte garnicht lange und warf gleich nochmal aus (hatte ja von den schwärmen gehört) 1. wurf nichts 2. wurf...ein tok...anhieb...zittern in der rute...das muß auch einer sein...klar ein 45er. haken entfernt und schwimmen gelassen.
langsam wurde es noch heller udn ich war der meinung den köder zu wechseln. jetzt muste der miss shad rot weiß gegen den kopyto gelb weißglittern mit roten kopf antreten. 1.wurf...nichts 2. wurf.... nichts 3. wurf....jetzt hats gerappelt...anhieb sitzt......ein schöner auch so in der 45er richtung...schwimmen gelassen.
jetzt kamen ein paar würfe mehr udn nach so 20 min ein kräftiges TOK zitter zitter zer zer beim absinken des köders. das isser bestimmt um die 70 wenn ich das mit den anderen vergleiche. dieser moment dauerte aber nur kurz weil so schnell wie er kam war er auch schon abgerissen. außer ein paar tok tok noch war dann an diesem tag auch nichts mehr vom zander zu sehen, die sonne ging auf und wie beim letzten mal war nichts mehr zu holen (meine köderbocks ist eindeutig zu hell).
trotzdem war es ein noch sehr erfolgreicher tag denn an den hechtkanten wos nicht mehr so tief ist ca. so um die 3m konnte ich noch einen 65er hecht verhaften und einen über 70 zuschauen wie er wettkampfgerecht einen attractor grün weiß 2m schleudern kann.|bla: 

ich will solche tage nicht mehr missen und jetzt weiß ich auch das das letzte mal kein zufall war.

am frühen nachmittag konnte ich dann auch noch zuschauen wie einer einen 80er schauppenkarpfen gelandet hat und somit waren wir beide die einzigen die bis dahin was gefangen hatten.

natürlich habe ich auch ein paar schlechte fotos geschossen die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will. alle fische hab ich nicht fotographiert da mir dann die gesundheit der unermaßigen doch etwas wichtiger ist, und ich denke mal ihr glaubts mir auch so:v


----------



## Zanderseb (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hy Pfiffie
  Langsam machst du mir Angst.
  Glückwunsch zum erneuten Fangerfolg,der sich so richtig sehen lassen kann.
 Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie du mich  Fragen gelöchert hast als wir angeln waren.Und jetzt legst du ganz suverän deine eigenen Strecken hin.
  SUPER RESPEKT 
  ich glaube den See besuchen wir mal zusammen.
  Aber dann den ganzen Tag non Stop.
  Wenns Tagsüber nicht beißen will,dann packen wir eben dunkle Gufis drauf,und suchen die Fische weiter drausen.

  Wie heist denn der See,und wie weit ist er denn von mir weg??
  PN genügt.


----------



## Interesierter (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Alle Achtung Pfiffie, mach weiter so. Ich lasse es die Tage ruhiger angehen, versuchen es jetzt nochmal auf Karpfen bis mein Angelkolege vom Bikertreffen aus Grimma zurück ist.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Danke Danke. ich weiß selbst nicht wie mir geschied, aber klappen tuts irgendwie.

da war auch wieder der vom letzten mal da, plötzlich nur mit rute und Gufi, wie ich an der elbe (zanderseb weißt du ja noch). dieser herr wurde nicht mehr fertig darüber weil er selbst schon die ganze nacht da saß und versucht hat einen zander zu fangen und probierte es nun früh mit gufi. ich sah auch gleich wie zanderseb bei mir das die rute usw. .... er ließ in ner halben stunde 7 stück hängen und gab auf. petry heil Manie|supergri .


heute gabs dann hecht mit zwiebeln gebacken und zanderauflauf in saurer sahne soße Lecker:l 
@interessierter
ich hoffe mit den Karpfen klappts bei dir soll ja in vielen seen ganz schön abgehen


so und jetzt noch ein foto von einem 35cm teller


----------



## chris479 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> 7 ich sah auch gleich wie zanderseb bei mir das die rute usw. ....


die Fortsetzung würde mich sehr interessieren! |supergri 

Vielleicht könnte ich da was in Bezug auf Köderführung lernen. Irgendwas mach ich da nämlich 100pro falsch! War gestern wieder am Rhein mit GuFi unterwegs und....wie immer nix!  nur zig Hänger..#q 

So langsam aber sicher verzweifel ich an der Sache. Meine letzte Hoffnung ist das Guidung mit Uli Beyer, dass ich im Oktober mitmache. Wie gesagt: Irgendwas ist bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht korrekt mit der Köderführung. #c 

Das war gestern mein vierter Schneidertag ohne jeden Biss in Folge. 
Tja, zur Not muss ich zum Dynamitfischen übergehen. |evil: 

Übrigens nochmal meinen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen!! 

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Interesierter (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Also ich verstehe nicht was an der Köderführung so schwer sein soll, hab mir auch alles selber bei gebracht, also Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Darf ich mal vorsichtig fragen was das choaching von U. Beyer kostet?

Ich weiß, über Geld redet man nicht, aber das kostet bestimmt so viel wie eine 10Jahresration an Gufies ;D


----------



## Pfiffie79 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

halo placebo so teuer wirds nicht sein Jörg seine kurse kosten auch nur 150eus, dat geht schon.

@chris

über die köderführung kann man eh schon viel lesen die kann wohl jedes baby, man braucht eine richtige jigrute um hänger zu vermeinden die sie mit der spitze nicht nachgibt.
alles andere am zanderfang ist erfahrung, nämlich den zander zu finden, ist er gefunden ist er auch fängig mit den richtigen farben.

wie gesagt wer meine berichte gelesen hat´hat festgestellt das ich nur frühs gefangen hab wenn es noch nicht so hell ist und das leigt an meiner köderzusammenstellung. dazu kommt das jedes gewässer anders, hier fange ich mit mißshad woanders vielleicht mit attractor usw. . also chris der knakpunkt ist der zander selbst wohin er zu welcher zeit an jewaligen gewässer schwimmt und das bekommt man nur durch langes probieren raus. ich hab glück gehabt gleich früh einen hot spot für früh zu finden und auch noch die richtige farbe dran zu haben, das ist alles. hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen.



vielen dank an alle für die Glückwünsche, ich hoffe das ich noch mehr in nächster zeit zu berichten habe, zum beispiel....großer 198cm mann von fisch ins wasser gezogen


----------



## chris479 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@pfiffie

es könnte sein, dass meine rute eine zu weiche spitze hat. sie hat zwar 75g WG, aber die Spitze ist recht weich. Ist ne Balzer Matrix MX-9 spin 75. Vieleicht brauch ich für die Gufis doch ne Kräftigere. Müsst ich mal probieren.
Jedenfalls schonmal danke für den Hinweis!
Kannst Du ne bestimmte Rute empfehlen?

@placebo

der spaß kostet 250€ pro Tag: Boot + Guide + Sprit.
Wir machen das zu dritt, so dass der Preis erträglich ist (rd. 84€ pro Person).
Bei meiner momentanen Hängerquote käm ich da noch nichtmal ein Jahr mit aus. |supergri 

Also dann, vielleicht ist die Rute echt n bissl zu weich. Hab ich auch schon vermutet. Die Köderführung an sich ist ja auch nicht kompliziert. Nur fehlt mir irgendwie das direkte Gefühl zum Köder. Mag an der eher weicheren Spitze liegen. Hmmm... man müsste sich im Angelgeschäft mal ne Rute ausleihen könenn zum testen - das wär mal was. So ist das immer recht schwierig als Anfänger.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

stell dir vor du angelst mit einem total starem holzstock der auch nichts wiegt, erst dann wirst du merken was am köder passiert und du schleifst du gufi nicht


----------



## chris479 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hmmm... |kopfkrat  ja, klingt auf jeden Fall logisch!
Meine Rute ist zwar bis zur Spitze auch hart und hat nur ne reine Spitzenaktion, aber die spitze selber ist doch recht wabbelig und gibt beim Anzupfen recht stark nach. Das dämpft dann natürlich das Ködergefühl.
Ok, ich seh schon: ich muss mal wieder was investieren 
Werd dann nächste Woche mal im Angelladen vorbeischauen....

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps, Pfiffie!

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Guck mal in den Thread "Crypton Manie" im Billig Kaufen und Tips Forum.

Von der Rute soll bis Oktober ne neue Auflage raus, die für deine Zwecke vielleicht optimal ist ;>

Pfiffi hat auch ne Manie, und rate mal was ich habe ;P


----------



## chris479 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Aha! Danke für den Hinweis!!

Werd mich mal nach der Rute umschauen - ist anscheinend schwer zu bekommen. Aber ich halte die Augen offen!


----------



## Interesierter (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ Pfiffie79

Also ich angle mit einer leichten Rute mit Gummis und Twistern und habe keine Probleme damit. Die Bisserkennung geht manchmal bis ins Handgeleng durch, vorallem bei den Hechten. :g Köderführung funktioniert perfekt. Weis nicht für was ich da einen steifen Brügel brauchen sollte? Für die von mir befischten stehenden Gewässer reicht halt eine leichte Spinnrute aus, meine wiegt ganze 145 gr. bei 2,70 m. Wenn ich eine Hindernis (Wurzel, großer Stein ect.) im Gewässer erwischt habe nutz mir auch eine steife Rute nichts. Was hast du den für eine Rute?


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

hab ich doch oben geschrieben ;>

Pfiffi, kannst du mir mal dein Sahne-Rezept geben?
Wäre echt toll! ;>


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@placebo

ich laß es mir mal aufschreiben denn ich habe es nicht selber gemacht.
ich schreibe es dann hier im thread rein.

@rest

man kann auf viele arten mit dem Gufi fischen, zupfen, vertikales angeln, druchs wasser ziehen, faulenzen usw. , nur für das faulenzen ist eine sehr sehr harte rute unumgehbar (interessierter). ich habe selbst mit ner zu weichen rute geangelt, zanderseb stand neben mir, was glaubt ihr wer mehr hänger hatte bzw. wer mehr als 3 mal soviel hänger hatte und sie auch noch hängen lies.

@interessierter

ja geht sicherlich auch mit soner rute, möchte aber nicht wissen wie viele Anfasser du nicht gemerkt hast. ich bin sozusagen von der manie überzeugt und überhaupt beim jiggen von sehr harten ruten die übrigens glaub ich auch nicht mehr wie 200g wiegen


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Super, danke schonmal ;>

Werd dann auch gleich mal wieder versuchen dann Rad ins Rollen zu bringen ;D


----------



## Interesierter (19. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ Pfiffie79

Also ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich mit der Rute auch jede Berührung merke, egal ob Fisch oder Grund. Heute Abend gehts wieder raus ans Wasser. Die Sache mit den Hängern kam man aber auch durch Köderführung auch geschickt beeinflussen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

wie gesagt so wie ich den köder führe gehts ohne harte nicht, der gute mann der auch da war am freitag hat das gleiche wie ich gemacht hat aber an der selben stelle wo ich keinen einzigen hänger hatte mind. 3 stück hängen lassen.


wenn du erfolg hast und so zurecht kommst warum nicht, angeltechniken sind breit gefechert und jeder hat so seine kniffe die er durch probieren erfolg und misserfolg rausfindet und das finde ich gut so. petry heil


----------



## Interesierter (19. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ Pfiffie79

Im Oktober können wir ja mal bei mir Spinnfischen gehen, falls du dann noch bedarf hast.  Da kannst du mir ja mal zeigen wie du die Köder führst.  #h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Jo, ist schon drin. nur wann weiß ich noch nicht so recht.

alles weitere machen wir dann per PN.:v


----------



## Interesierter (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Alles klar, vielleicht besteht ja bei den anderen Usern auch Interesse? Vielleicht hat ja der Zanderseb mal Lust in Thüringen zu angeln?


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Also wenn ich es dann angang Oktober beim nunmehr 3. Versuch schaffe mir mal sonen Führerschein zu angeln, dann kann ich vielleicht auch mit einsteigen ;>
Mit dem radel von Dresden nach Riesa ist schon gut, aber bis nach Thüringen und dann noch mit dem ganzen Angelzeug ;D


----------



## Pfiffie79 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

hey placebo sind doch nur so 160km das fahren andere in 5 stunden#6 #h 


aber klar, wäre schön wenn du auch dabei wärst und nach riesa wie gesagt wird auch noch klappen|bla:


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

nabend pfiffie du gufierer.........

wir waren heute nochmals los an der koberbach......und was wir dort sehen mussten, aber siehe selbst.......http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36679

jedoch konnten wir auch einen 29er barsch verhaften.....aber ob wir den essen werden#c


----------



## Pfiffie79 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

endlich nochen barsch und sogar Gufiert mit ner sehr schönen farbe.

glückwunsch, dieses jahr werden wweniger barsche als sonst gefangen , und du hast einen.:q


----------



## Interesierter (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ Placebo

Ich hoffe das klappt noch rechtzeitig mit deinem Führerschein.   

@ Pfiffie79

Waren heute am Wasser, leider keinen Erfolg gehabt. Der Wind war einfach *******. Aber vom Boot haben welche einen 90 cm Hecht gefangen, dazu noch einen kleineren.

Es werden viellicht weniger Barsche dafür aber Größere gefangen, habe diese Jahr schon zwei Exenplare von 40 cm gefangen. :g

@ Honeybee

Glückwunsch zum schönen Fang.  #h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

90cm, nicht schlecht. es wird immer interessanter.

also placebo streng dich an und mach mir ja keine schusselfehler:v


----------



## Zanderseb (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Petri Bee.
 Habt ihr in Am Steilufer Gefangen??

 Oder dort wo ich die Barsche Vermutete??

 29 cm ist eine tolle Größe für einen Barsch.


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

wir waren am steilufer gewesen.............haste auch mal in den anderen thread reingeschaut............#t


----------



## Interesierter (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hier kommt ein Bild von einem der großen Barsche die wir dieses Jahr gefangen haben. Köder war ein orangener Gummifisch mit schwarzem Rücken.


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ich werd mich bemühen ;o)
Schöne Fische!

Ich will auch endlich mal nen Barsch 25+ fangen !!!


----------



## Zanderseb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ Interesierter

 Toller Barsch.#r
 Und bei New Yorker gehst du auch einkaufen:q

 @ Placebo

 Du willst Barsche über 25 fangen??
 Kein Thema.wir werden anfang Oktober mal an ein dafür zu gebrauchendes Gewässer fahren.
 Aber Psssst   Pfiffie war auch schon dort (mal kurz)


----------



## Interesierter (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ Zanderseb

Kenne da auch ein sehr gutes Barschgewässer.   Aber nur wer sie im Gewässer sucht wird auch belohnt. Der New Yorker Beutel gehört seit Jahren zur Standartausrüstung, wenn es ans Wasser geht.  #h 

Wie groß war dein bester Barsch dieses Jahr?


----------



## Zanderseb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

43 cm

 Gefangen auf einen 15 cm Wobbler der Firma Strike Pro.


----------



## the doctor (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Nicht schlecht!#6 

Barsche sind schon cool,obwohl sie nicht grösser als 55 cm werden.
Ich denke du wolltest diese Woche nicht mehr angeln gehen?


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Danke für das Angebot Seb!
Hoffentlich wirds was ;>

Wollte diese Woche zwar auch nochmal angeln, aber die Schule schlägt mir ein Schnäppchen. Ich muss nach dem Jahr FOS wohl erstmal ein Jahr arbeitslos schieben um angeln zu gehen ;D


----------



## Zanderseb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ich war auch nicht Angeln.
 Das Bild ist vom Juli.
 Und steht auch im Thread "Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder " drin.

 Suchst du...!  :q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ich kanns mir schon denken:v


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Der sich übergebende Smile scheint irgend wie dein liebster zu sein Pfiffi?!
Woran mag das liegen? ;>


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

was der übergibt sich der lacht doch nur und ist blau wie ich manchmal am WE wenn ich mal nicht angeln bin oder wenn zanderseb schläft:v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v


----------



## the doctor (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ich glaube das wird langsam zum Barschforum#6


----------



## Interesierter (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ Zanderseb

Alle Achtung, da muß ich mich ja noch ran halten um die 43 cm zu über bieten.  #h Verräts du mir das Gewässer?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@ the doctor

also barschforum nein, forum mit barschberichten ja- hab ich nichts dagegen, ich werde jedenfalls auf alle fälle dafür sorgen das hier nicht nur barsche stehen sondern auch hechte und zander. der barsch ist aber genauso wilkommen sonst wärs kein raubfischrad

leider wird wohl dieses WE angelpause sein, denn wer sich mein profil mal genauer anschaut weiß warum 

@zanderseb

toller barsch, das foto hab ich als ich bei dir war noch nicht gesehen, aber den preparierten und das ist eine augenweite#6 
ich hoffe das wir das mit dem angeln im oktober hinbekommen, und freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## **bass** (22. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

steige zwar erst ziemlich spät ein aber was solls.
hab gestern meine köderbox von den amis bekommen und wie ihr euch denken könnt war ich gleich damit am wasser.
habe mir trotzdem vorgenommen bei jeder ausfahrt nur ein köder zu benutzen also war gestern das spinnerbait dran.
hatte drei fehlbisse. gefangen hab ich trotzdem was und zwar drei hechte 35cm 60cm und 68cm. ebenso fing ich einen schönen barsch von 32 cm. und das in einem völlig verkrautetem gewässer.


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

die Spinnerbaits sind doch die mit dem Wunschel und darüber dem Spinnerblatt, oder?

Haben mich bisher optisch nicht wirklich angesprochen, aber wenn du damit fängst ;>


----------



## chris479 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Haben mich bisher optisch nicht wirklich angesprochen, aber wenn du damit fängst ;>


Du sollst ja auch nicht drauf beißen...|supergri


----------



## Joka (22. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> die Spinnerbaits sind doch die mit dem Wunschel und darüber dem Spinnerblatt, oder?
> 
> Haben mich bisher optisch nicht wirklich angesprochen, aber wenn du damit fängst ;>


 
 hi

 müssten so aussehen


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Genau den meine ich ;>

Beißt da nicht des öfteren auch mal einer nur auf das Spinnerblatt?
Kann mir da auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu einem "normalen" Spinner, der vielleicht noch ein Wunschel *g* hinten dran hat, vorstellen...

Aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren! ;>
Also überzeugt mich! ;o)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

So da will auch mal wieder ne ankündigung machen.

ich kann mich nicht beherschen sobald freitag ist, ich wollte eigentlich angesichts eines besonderen tages eine pause einlegen und trotzdem hab ich mich heute nachmittag dabei ertappt eine angelkarte zu kaufen#c 

seitdem ich die manie habe habe ich eine manie eine angelmanie#h 

so also geht es dann morgen früh an den selben see zur selben zeit und bekommen den gleichen fisch#h  hoffe ich.

ich werde ausführlich berichten sobald die zeit dann dazu da ist (eng gestrickter terminplan)


also petry heil und ran an die gurken


----------



## Zanderseb (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

NA dann mal los
 Viel Erfolg.
 Aber den wirst du sowiso haben.:g


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Danke seb, mit deinem beistand muß es ja klappen. bist du auch unterwegs am WE?


----------



## Zanderseb (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Eher kaum.
 Ich werde aber Morgen mal eine kleine Sassion machen.

 Mit Gifis von 20 cm größe.
 Habe sie jetzt wieder in die Kiste gepackt.
 Denn der Herbst naht,man kann ihn förmlich spüren...


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Oh ja, gespürt hab ich den auch ;>
War grad mal 2h gufieren *gg* und es war selbst mit 2 Pullover echt **** kalt !

Hab leider nix gefangen =(

Wie macht ihr das eigendlich bei Wind mit der Bisserkennung?
Die Schnur hatte die ganze Zeit sonen Bogen, dass ich durchaus alle Bisse verpennt haben kann. k.A.
Aeber auch mit Spinner nicht mal´n Barschl...

Viel Erfolg euch Morgen und auch Glück ;o)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

da kannste nichts machen, außer erhöter standpunkt und angel tief halten.

oder rutenspitze aufs wasser und mit schnell steigenden jigs angeln oder so. wäre erstmal meine idee


----------



## chris479 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Tach zusammen!

Meld mich auch noch mal zu Wort.
Hab mir jetzt nen vernünftigen Stock zugelegt.
Browning Syntec Tradition Manie.
Laut Verkäufer soll die der Quantum Crypton Manie ziemlich nahe kommen.
Ist jedenfalls recht hart und starr und sollte zum Jiggen gehen - hoff ich zumindest!:q 
Morgen früh werd ich sie im Rhein testen - bin mal gespannt!
Bei Nichtgefallen hab ich sogar ein Umtauschrecht - find ich ne gute Sache.

Naja, mal schaun - ich werd dann berichten, ob´s diesmal was gegeben hat. Irgendwann muss ich doch mal auf nen Zander stoßen...|uhoh: :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Auch dir viel Erfolg und Glück!
Zieh dich warm an ;o)

Naja Rutenspitze aufs Wasser, dann seh ich ja gar keine Schnur mehr ;>
Aber vielleicht spürt man die Bisse dann besser.
Grad im Herbst ist ja ne steife Briese nix besonderes...


----------



## dorbillo (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ein Hallo an alle Fischdiebe,

möchte heut auch mal was zum besten geben. 

Seit längerem kursierte das Gerücht, dass ein großer Elbhecht in der näheren Umgebung von Bad Schandau sein Unwesen treibt. Und heut hat ich einen Termin bei einem Kunden der direkt an der besagten Stelle ein Mietshaus besitzt. Schnell bemerkte er das ich mehr Augen auf das Wasser warf als auf seine Belange und sofort kam der Hecht wieder ins Gespräch

„er hätte ihn auch schon rauben gesehen und viele Angler hätten es schon versucht, sogar einer aus Hamburg hat ihn schon am Haken gehabt aber alle ohne Erfolg“.

Während meiner Arbeit schweifte immer wieder mein Blick aus dem Fenster und beobachtete das Wasser. Und da war sie, die große Bugwelle ganz nah am Ufer 1,2 und dreimal durchschoss er das Wasser. Hab es während meiner Arbeit noch einige Male gesehen.

Bin nach der Arbeit sofort nach haus, Angel ins Auto und direkt zurück ans Wasser

Watstiefel anziehen und die ersten Würfe genau da wo ich ihn rauben sah.

Außer ein par Barsche nix, hab fast alle Spinner und Gummis durch dann dachte ich mir nimm mal den neongelben Mepps mit dem hast du letzte Woche einen schönen Hecht gefangen“ gedacht getan und der erste Wurf ein sanftes Rucken an der Rute und mächtig Zug drauf. Er ging voll in die Strömung aber kaum ein Schlagen an der Rute.

Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich ihn aus der Strömung raus und mir war klar es konnte kein Hecht sein denn er Sprang nicht, er kam nicht aus dem Wasser.

Jedes mal wenn ich ihn 10- bis 15 Meter an mir ran hatte begann sein Kampf energischer zu werden immer Richtung Strömung. Dies machte er 4mal und dann gab er auf und ich konnte ihn endlich sehen, es war ein Rapfen. Nach der Landung wurde gemessen (78 cm) und ab zurück in sein Element.

Hab noch einige Zeit das Wasser beobachtet aber einen raubenden Fisch hab ich nicht mehr gesehen

Gruß und
schöne Hechtzeit noch dorbillo


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Na dann Petry Heil. auf das das Raubfischrad sich dreht. Will hier morgen lauter tolle berichte lesen:g


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

bezog sich gerade auf chris.


herzlich wilkommen im board dorbillo. ja ein rapfen das ist gemein wenn man doch mit dem hecht gerechnet hat. aber den drill wirst du wohl kaum vergessen#6


----------



## chris479 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@pfiffie und placebo:

Danke, ich werd mein Bestes geben!:q 
Hab ein paar schöne und tiefe Buhnen ausgemacht, die werd ich dann morgen früh ausgiebig testen. Ich hoffe, ich kann dann endlich mal etwas Positives berichten...

Bis denne!

Chris


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

78er, na holla die Waldfee !

Zwar kein Meterhecht, aber immerhin ;o)
Glückwunsch!


----------



## dorbillo (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ja , der Rapfen war ganz hübsch und der Drill war super, hat mächtig Leine genommen.

Morgen wird Gehechtelt

dorbillo


----------



## chris479 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

So, bin zurück vom Rhein und wieder ohne Zander....|rolleyes 

Aber die neue Rute ist schön - man hat einen wesentlich besseren Draht zum Köder und ich hatte deutlich weniger Hänger als sonst! Das war heut mein erster Tag am Rhein OHNE Materialverlust!!!! Ist doch auch etwas Positives!:q 
Und fast hätt ich nen Barsch erwischt - war ein Nachläufer; ich hab den Köder zu schnell aus´m Wasser gehoben, weil ich´s zu spät gesehen habe. Naja, egal. 
Konnte leider auch nur vier Buhnen befischen, weil diese dort schwer begehbar waren - war ne richtige Kraxelei! Und offenbar haben sich dort grad keine Zander aufgehalten - tja, so siehts aus.
Vielleicht versuch ich´s morgen nochmal - mal schaun.

Viele Grüße an alle!

Chris


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

hey chris. schade aber die richtige rute hast du ja anscheinend. sowas wie hafengebiet oder so habt ihr nicht??? weil dort die jungfische meist hinziehen im herbst und somit weniger kleinvieh in den buhnen und somit weniger oder keine zander.

versuchs auch mal genau an der zeit wo du anfängst die schnur zu sehen.

mein bericht kommt gleich#h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

So un nu mal zu mir.

Heute früh gings los, etwa dreiviertel 5 aufgestanden und nicht vor den stuhl gerammelt:v . frühstück gemacht, kurz überlegt was in der angeltasche los ist und ob den jeder gufi der nötig ist an board ist.
so nu den war ich im stock dunkeln am see angelangt und muste auch gleich eine der wenigen tiefschläge mir zu gemüte führen, denn an meinem hotspot saß ein karpfenangler, der nicht den eindruck machte mir platz zu machen.
zum anderen wurde ich fast weggeweht (bei meiner körpergröße|rolleyes ?)
als es dann heller wurde und ich schon fast durchgefroren war von dem wind der das wasser zum schäumen brachte, setzte ich den ersten gufi und gufierte, obwohl ich die schnur noch garnicht sehen konnte. gut nun, der fisch sah den gufi irgendwie auch nicht wie ich die schnur.
es wurde noch ein bißchen heller wie vorher und jetzt sah ich das ausmaß des windes denn an der stelle war es unmöglich auch nur einen biß zu sehen, obwohl die taktik mit schwereren bleien, die aber durch die glatte fläche richtig abheben, heute noch aufgehen sollte.

ich machte mir mal richtig gedanken, und kam angesichts des windes und zandersebs aussagen in bezug  auf desen das der wind das oberflächenwasser nach unten drückt zu der aussage, das hier garkeine zander sein können, weil sie doch im herbst an den wärmeren orten stehen (sofern das gesäumte wasser nicht trüb gepustet ist).
ich schaute mich kurz um und was sah ich da, halb schräg vor mir am anderen ufer eine steile uferböschung wo sehr wenig wind war, da der wind aus dieser richtung kam. ich habe an der stelle schon oft geangelt und eigentlich ist das ein hechthotspot, aber trotzdem auf gings und gufiert.
schon nach dem zweiten wurf.......... soll ich das jetzt wirklich weiterschreiben.......na gut.
schon nach dem zweiten wurf, irgendwie sank die schnur diesmal tiefer als vorher, anhieb.......da is was dran......war doch in der absinkphase....wird doch nicht ein zander sein.....hechte in der absinkphase...... nein........ .
so stellte es sich wenig später auch raus ein 53er zander hatte mein slotti (oben rot unten gelb glitter, mit gelben schwanz) angefast und am zusatzdrilling verloren.
jetzt keine zeit verlieren dachte ich mir und warf gleich wieder raus. das ganze ungefähr so 15- 20mal.....nichts.......sollte hier ein schwarm gewesen sein........wo ist er hin???????......... . ich beschloß noch weitere 30m in die anderen richtung zu gehen und zu versuchen diesen schwarm wieder zu finden.

auswurf.....nichts.....auswurf..........tok zitter anhieb(alles irgendwie zur selben zeit) sitzt....... kurbel keurbel.......ei ei den schwarm wieder gefunden, ein 54er zander den selben slotti ganz und gar verschluckt obwohl er dreiviertel so groß war wie sein kop#h ....der tag war gerettet und ich war hochzufrieden.
ich versuchte es gleich nochmal, aber nach vielen würfen muste ich feststellen das der schwarm wenn es einer war weg ist. ich beschloß zu versuchen den hecht vom letzten mal zu fangen ging zurück und setzte den weiß grünen attractor....nur.....wat tok....anhieb......super noch einer zwar nur 45cm aber mein dritter zander an diesem tag, was auch gleich den letzten darstellte.
hinzukommt das ich nicht ein gufi verloren habe, das freut mein geldbeutel.


so und jetzt noch ein paar schlechte fotos wie gewohnt#t


----------



## chris479 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Gratuliere Pfiffie! Echt schöne Zander! Spitze!

Genau so einen Slotti hab ich heut auch probiert....:q 


Tja, das mit den Hafengebieten ist so ne Sache. Neusser und Düsseldorfer Hafen wären möglich - da brauch man aber nen speziellen Schein für, oder?? kA
Sonst gibts hier noch ein Wendebecken, dass mit dem Rhein verbunden ist, wobei es nicht direkt an den Rhein grenzt. Es ist über einen ca. 1km langen "Kanal" mit dem Rhein verbunden. (Der Kanal ist aber nicht befischbar - leider)
Tja, und in Voerde gibts nen Warmwassereinlauf mit Buhnenfeldern flußabwärts. Das wär natürlich auch noch was. Mal schaun.
Vielleicht teste ich morgen abend mal das Wendebecken.

Ich war übrigens auch heut morgen ganz früh am Wasser, als es noch dunkel war. Windig wars auch ganz schön. Die Schnur war somit bei mir auch nur schwer zu beobachten. Vielleicht hab ich da auch nen Biß gar nicht mitbekommen - wer weiß...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ja das kann sein mit den bissen. es ist unheimlich schwer wenn die schnur direkt von der seite den wind bekommt.

das wendebecken klingt für mich auf jedenfall interessant, es muß nur tief genug sein


----------



## chris479 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

genauso war´s heut bei mir mit der schnur:c 


das becken ist so um die fünf bis sechs meter tief. an einer seite gibts nen kleine hafenbereich für sportboote. an der anderen seite ist so ne art wand - keine Ahnung, wie sich das schimpft. könnte aber auch ganz interessant sein:q 

tja, probieren geht über studieren, wie´s so schön heißt. vielleicht krieg ich´s ja morgen abend hin, dort mal vorbeizuschaun!!


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ich glaube das heist spuntwand.

also bei den booten und der spuntwand würde ich es als erstes ausprobieren, nur muß man dann auch rausfinden wo man wenig und wo man viele hänger hat


----------



## chris479 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

spuntwand - genau, das wirds sein!:q 


angeblich soll man dort überall recht wenig hänger haben (im vergleich zum rhein). hab aber selbst erst einmal dort gefischt und das mit nem flachlaufenden wobbler. naja, ich probier´s einfach! erstmal an der spuntwand und dann an den booten, bzw, zwischen booten und ufer - das ist so ein abstand von ca. 20m.
vielleicht geht ja was und ich kann auch endlich mal bilder posten!|rolleyes


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ich wünsch dir veil glück dabei und hoffe das du auch mal ein paar fotos hier posten kannst.

ansonsten kann man ja im fischladen auch noch fotos machen#h


----------



## chris479 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

LOL - jo, das wär´s noch.:q 

Ich poste dann demnächst mal ne Dose Thunfisch!|muahah:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

vergiss sie nicht zu öffnen ich will ja auch wissen ob thunfisch drin ist:q #h 



also Petry Heil#h #h #h #h


----------



## chris479 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Na klar doch!:q 

Also dann! Vielen Dank!
Werd dann in jedem Fall wieder berichten, wie es mir ergangen ist. Und entweder poste ich dann ne Thunfischdose oder nen Zander, hehe.


----------



## Zanderseb (25. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Petri Pfiffie

 Man du legst ja so richtig los.

 Ich komme villeicht nächstes WE vorbei.
 Organisier mal was:q

 Aber so richtig...wie beim letzten mal.
 Mit Nachtansitz.
 Zelt ..Gaspulle ...Fressbox..Und jede menge Gufis#h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

klar machen wir. meld mich dann per pn.

ablauf ähnlich wie beim letzten mal. also angelladen, autofahren, und los gehts.
falls du infos noch mehr brauchst gib den see einfach mal bei google ein.#h


----------



## dorbillo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hi ihr Fischjäger,

war gestern Hechteln und auch recht erfolgreich trotz Kälte und Regen. Zwei Hechte haben sich mit meinen Spinnern auf und davon gemacht (Schnur hat wohl den Drill mit dem Rapfen nicht überstanden) ein Hecht konnte sich Freischütteln.

Hab aber einen Hecht (56 cm) auf neongelben Mepps und einen (60 cm) auf Gummi grün- gelb gefangen und alles auf einer Strecke von 70 m (oberhalb Wehr

dorbillo


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hey dorbillo. war ja ein schöner angeltag für dich. glückwunsch, bei mir waren die hechte nicht so gnädig, die wollten nicht oder waren nicht da.#c 

trrotzdem bleibt der trend noch unter 80cm, hatte eigendlich gedacht das sie im herbst größer sind oder anders gesagt das die großen beißen, aber die werden wohl immernoch tief in seemitte stehen wo man von ufer aus nicht rankommt. aber bald sind sie dran:q #h


----------



## Interesierter (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Also war heute früh los,hab einen Hecht von 60 cm im Regen gefangen auf Gummifisch dazu noch einen Barsch von 20 cm. Einen sehr gute Zander habe ich im Drill leider verloren. :c 

@ Pfiffie

Die 80 cm knacken wir schon noch.  #h Wann wollt Ihr den zum gemeinsamen angeln und wohin? Klärste moch per PM auf?


----------



## chris479 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Ach, übrigens:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Pfiffie!!!
Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich reich mit Angelzubehör beschenken lassen!!!:q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Danke auch.

Ja ich hab mich reich beschenken lassen. die manie war eins davon, hatte ich wegen angelnotstand aber vorgekriffen. ansonsten is da noch ein gutschein für mein angelladen und ein gufi im holobarschluk 5cm.


----------



## dorbillo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

@Pfiffie alles Gute zum Geb.

ja die 80 muss ich noch knacken aber ich glaub wo einer steht, der hat vor 3 Wochen einen toten Köderfisch auf Grund mit Pose von mir genommen und nach dem Anschlag spürte ich nur zwei harte Schläge und das Vorfach (geflochtene) hat sich verabschiedet.

War einige Male noch mit der Spinn da aber bis jetzt nix

dorbillo


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

dat klappt schon noch, bin auch jedesmal am hoffen was ganz großes zu haben

#h


----------



## Zanderseb (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Von mir auch alles Gute Mike.

 Und noch viele Dicke Gufierte Fische :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Moin Junx, war das WE leider nicht angeln.
Aber tolle Fische Pfiffi ;>
Glückwunsch!
Werd wohl erst in 2 Wochen wieder zum angeln kommen, mal schauen.
Muss auch noch ne Facharbeit bis in 3 Wochen schreiben und hab noch nicht angefangen.
argh...

PS. auch von mir alles gute!
Münsch dir dicke Zander und kampfstarke Hechte ;>


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Naja man kann ja nicht immer angeln.

ich kanns auch jetzt noch nicht so richtig glauben was die drei mal dort abging am see, da ich jedesmal zander fing. ich hoffe das es bei dir auch wieder besser wird und das du mal erfolg hast, ich meine richtig erfolg mal nen 70er oder mehr, wie ich auch noch nicht hatte:q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Wo bleibt der Zanderkant Ost....oder so....oder was anderes:q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

ganz schön flau geworden die letzten tage, aber es ist ja unter der woche.

ich mach jetzt mal ne ankündigung.







also morgen gehts leider noch nicht mit Zanderseb los, da er mit irgendwas beschäftigt ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. deswegen gehts morgen früh erstmal an mein Hausgewässer das zandermäßig immernoch geknakt werden will. hier werde ich natürlich ausführlich (soweit meine deutschkenntnisse mich nicht verlasser) Berichten.
nachdem ich mich dann den ganzen tag warmgeangelt habe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gehts am Samstag gleich mit Zanderseb weiter (hoff ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bis Sonntag, wo cih dann natürlich auch wieder mit schlechten Fotos Berichten werde.

@Interessierter
leider wird es dieses WE nicht mit dem Angeln am Stau, ist aber nur Verschoben. Ich hoffe du bist nicht Sauer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hoffe das an einem von den 3 Tagen mein 80+ Hecht oder 70+ Zander dabei ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

*


----------



## the doctor (30. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Na dann viel Glück !!!!!#6 

Werde auch morgen und Sonntag mal losziehen. Vielleicht auch noch am Samstag:q .
Erst mal schauen was morgen so läuft#h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

wird auf jedenfall ne wasserschlacht:v 

aber dat geit scho#h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

bei euch müste der regen schon fast durch sein denke ich


----------



## the doctor (30. September 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

mal schauen.Regen ist ja für morgen gemeldet
Aber...Regenjacke an...fertig#6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

moin alle zusammen.

ich bin schon wieder da und naß bin ich auch nicht, im gegenteil die sonne hat geschienen






allen wettervorhersagen zum trotz.
heute früh etwa dreiviertel 5 gings los, schnell ins auto un an den see, habe ja gestern abend alles gut vorbereitet.
am wasser angelangt flog auch schon der erste gufi nur wohin weiß ich nicht, da ich ihn nicht sehen konnte, ich fischte nach gefühl und stellte fest das ich keins hab. als es dann heller wurde und auch schon die schnur zu sehen war konnte es eigendlich erst richtig losgehen, und somit kam auch schon der erste zander ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHH nein Hecht von 30cm der sich glücklicher weise vor mir wieder abschütteln konnte (wachse mein kleiner wachse).
ich machte ein wenig strecke nach dem fang und kam in die etwas flachere gegend, und ich traute meinen augen nicht. stand nicht direkt vor mir ein etwa 60er hecht (er hatte mich garnicht bemerkt(198cm)), also gufi raus und ein wenig tänzeln lassen....nichts aber auch garnichts konnte diesen hecht erschüttern (hörte wohl gerade nachrichten), als ich ihn mit der schnur berührte schwam er ganz langsam weg und ich fragte mich schon, na toll wenn die alle so denken wie der gehts du heute leer aus.
nach etwa 30m kam ich zu einem einlauf und setzte wieder mein grün, weißen attractor. nach dem zweiten wurf tok tok...nein heute gabs keine zander, also reis reis...anhieb. nach dem ich ihn langsam müde hatte kam auch schon ein 58er zum vorschein und ich dachte mir na das ist doch ein anfang, schlafen doch nicht alle.
ich hatte nun die ganze eine seite des sees abgefischt wo ich noch 2 kleinere hechte von 40-50 landen konnte. ich beschloß es mal an der anderen seite zu versuchen, nach dem ich schon verschiedene gewichte und farben ausprobiert hatte.
ich machte also nochmal strecke und konnte noch einen 40er landen. ich frug mich war das schon alles, nein...als ich auf dem rückweg war dachte ich nun setzt du hier vorne wo du angefangen hast (irgendwie zwischen beiden seiten) nochmal das stintimitat........auswurf........der braucht aber lang zum grund(ein gedanke von einer sekunde etwa)....anhieb.....ein starkes zittern in der rute und ein leichtes rechts links ausschlagen (hechtverdächtig). ich nahm mir zeit für das rankurbeln und als er dann auch vorne war zum landen versuchte er noch ein paar sprünge die ihm trotz der rutenspitze im wasser auch komplett gelangen (sehr schöner drill). es war ein 68er hecht der mich mit sprüngen ganz und gar aus dem wasser ärgern wollte. zum dank dafür das er gebissen hatte zerfetzte er den stint ganz und gar so das er nicht mehr einsetzbar war.
ich beschloß das reicht für heute zum warmangeln für morgen und machte mich auf den weg die zwei hechte nachhause zu bringen.
alles in allem wieder ein schöner tag an meinem hausgewässer an dem ich bis jetzt immer hecht fing, aber noch keinen zander.


fotos vom angeltag sind auch noch dabei, also Petry Heil

ach ja, der eine hecht hatte wie auf dem foto gesehn einen relativ großen barsch im bauch


----------



## Interesierter (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hallo Pfiffie,

meine Angelkolege  hat die 80 cm am Stau Brembach am Mitwoch geknackt.  #6 Bin nicht sauer, bei mir wäres es zeitlich dieses Wochende auch nicht gegangen, deshalb finde ich diese Verschiebung top. Schon einen Ausweichtermin geplant?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

nein bis jetzt noch nicht ich geb aber bescheid oder ich komm mal nach großbrembachstau. super endlich ein 80er, den bekomme ich dies jahr auch noch


----------



## Interesierter (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> nein bis jetzt noch nicht ich geb aber bescheid oder ich komm mal nach großbrembachstau. super endlich ein 80er, den bekomme ich dies jahr auch noch




5 Würfe und es hat an der Angel gerappelt, so schnell gehts manchmal!!!!  #6

Vielleicht schaffst du es ja auch dieses Wochende noch, ich komme leider nicht zum angeln, erst sontag und dann solls aber nochmal auf Forellen gehen im Vereinsgewässer bevor die Schonzeit kommt.  #h


----------



## the doctor (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hi Pfiffie

Bei mir lief es weniger gut:c 
War mit Mr. Lepo am Freitag mal an einem Baggersee, den wir vorher noch nicht befischt hatten.
Alles probiert.....den kompletten See bis wir Rückenschmerzen hatten abgefischt
Aber leider nicht mal ein Zupfer|kopfkrat 
Aber ich nehms gelassen|supergri


----------



## chris479 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Raubfischrad dreht*

Hi Leute!

Bei mir will der Knoten nicht so richtig platzen. Echt zum:v ...

Naja, wenigstens konnt ich heut nen kleinen (25cm) Barsch überzeugen - ist ja schonmal besser als nix.

Hab' aber nochmal ne Frage an die Zanderspezies hier. Nehmt ihr eigentlich ein Stahlvorfach oder packt ihr den Gufi direkt an die Geflochtene? Oder schaltet ihr ein Mono-Vorfach vor??
Würd mich mal interessieren.
Ich hab bisher immer ein 50cm Stahvorfach genommen und als Hauptschnur ne 0,20er Fireline in Gelb.

Viele Grüße an alle!

Chris


----------

